# First DNP run



## creekrat (Nov 12, 2020)

Been looking into DNP for a while and getting back here helped jump start the actual process. Found a great and trusted source and took the plunge. 

Started Nov 9 at 200mg ed so today is day 4. Started the night sweats last night and getting up to piss and drink water. Took me a while to figure out why I was so thirsty. Was 217 on Monday morning. Goal is to shed some fat while maintaining muscle mass and then plan to add muscle mass on trt only until I reach a plateau. 

Long term goal is 220-225 and 10-15%


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2020)

Dnp is the lazy mans poor attempt at cutting ..
Try actually running or biking for 4 months see what that gets you . Im
 gonna guess dnp won’t do jack shit for u cause it’s the easy way out also not meant for your body type .
Its meant for
pro
who
are
about to get
on
stage that need that last dropp.
off are u a pro ... no ..
stop
being lazy and do some
work so you won’t look the same as u did back
whem si started


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 12, 2020)

Creekrat, low and slow is a good approach to using DNP in my experience. Minimal sides and ye can run fer a couple of weeks or so until ye reach yer goal. 

Ye definitely need to stay hydrated - think 3-4 liters of water per day - and mind yer potassium & electrolyte intake.

Carbs will temporarily turn up the heat when yer on DNP, so no / low carbs before bed can help reduce the night sweats.

Use the time yer on to have a think on what yer new diet will be once ye hit yer goal. Think of DNP the same way ye think of a cycle: its an accelerant, but when ye come off ye need to maintain on yer own. 

Good luck Mate!


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2020)

Don’t worry CR. I’m a lazy no good ****er too. Enjoy your DNP run. Closest thing to a wonder drug I’ve ever used.


----------



## Goldchester (Nov 13, 2020)

Been looking to get my hands on some during this national lockdown would be perfect, can you PM me details for your source?


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 13, 2020)

I didnt see the big deal with it. Made me hot, added a metric shit ton of water to me, that was it. No magic. Some people like it though


----------



## creekrat (Nov 13, 2020)

Goldchester said:


> Been looking to get my hands on some during this national lockdown would be perfect, can you PM me details for your source?


Not happening man


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 13, 2020)

Goldchester said:


> Been looking to get my hands on some during this national lockdown would be perfect, can you PM me details for your source?


You won't fair well with this shit....


----------



## creekrat (Nov 13, 2020)

Goldchester said:


> Been looking to get my hands on some during this national lockdown would be perfect, can you PM me details for your source?




Anyone that gives up any source to someone that just asked them before even an introduction is an idiot. You have to gain the trust of people before you can even think about getting access. And I recommend never asking for a source for anything. You’ll get access when you’ve earned that trust. If this is how you plan on operating here you won’t last long so you need to figure out what you really want from this place.


----------



## Jin (Nov 13, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Anyone that gives up any source to someone that just asked them before even an introduction is an idiot. You have to gain the trust of people before you can even think about getting access. And I recommend never asking for a source for anything. You’ll get access when you’ve earned that trust. If this is how you plan on operating here you won’t last long so you need to figure out what you really want from this place.



DNP isn’t a scheduled compound so it’s ok to ask about where to obtain it. Just like ancillary drugs like adex etc. 

There is a seller in the advertising section who I believe may still have some in stock.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 13, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Creekrat, low and slow is a good approach to using DNP in my experience. Minimal sides and ye can run fer a couple of weeks or so until ye reach yer goal.
> 
> Ye definitely need to stay hydrated - think 3-4 liters of water per day - and mind yer potassium & electrolyte intake.
> 
> ...



Low and slow is going to be my mindset for everything training related from here on out. Easier to keep the diet in check and keep the transformation whether that be a cut, bulk or recomp or whatever else I’m doing. Not an old guy yet but at 38 I’m no spring chicken either.


----------



## Goldchester (Nov 13, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Anyone that gives up any source to someone that just asked them before even an introduction is an idiot. You have to gain the trust of people before you can even think about getting access. And I recommend never asking for a source for anything. You’ll get access when you’ve earned that trust. If this is how you plan on operating here you won’t last long so you need to figure out what you really want from this place.



Sorry, didn't intend on offending anyone and I can see how suspect that request was now


----------



## creekrat (Nov 13, 2020)

So I started day 5, Friday the 13th, with a bang!  My son's Great Dane bit my right, dominant, hand when I tried to stop her from attacking another one of our dogs.  Felt the teeth hit the bone in my thumb and I'm sore as fuk this afternoon.  Wasn't going to fill my hydrocodone script but I had to go ahead and do it.  I was down a pound from Monday and got to experience the night sweats in the ER.  Hopefully I'll have enough ROM and strength in the thumb and hand by Monday to be able to at least do light weight on Uncle Snake's split.  Worst case scenario is i keep the diet going and just get some time on the bike.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 14, 2020)

Stop being soft it’s a scratch


----------



## white ape (Nov 14, 2020)

Bundy swoops in with the tough love


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 14, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Stop being soft it’s a scratch



100% expected that coming  from you lol


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> DNP isn’t a scheduled compound so it’s ok to ask about where to obtain it. Just like ancillary drugs like adex etc.
> 
> There is a seller in the advertising section who I believe may still have some in stock.



I sure can't get any. One's out temporarily and no answer from the other :^ /


----------



## creekrat (Nov 14, 2020)

Let me reach out to my guy and see if he has any and if he’ll help out. No promises though


----------



## creekrat (Nov 18, 2020)

Today is day 9 and weighed after breakfast, forgot to do it before, and was at 215.  I did start to notice the love handles were fading and am slimming up a bit.  I would imagine I am holding on to some water weight with all the water and electrolytes I've been throwing down.  I'll work on getting a few pics later.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 20, 2020)

Haven't noticed any more weight loss but I am suspecting that I'm holding some water weight with the amount of water and electrolytes I've been hammering down.  Hit back and bis this morning at the gym and snapped this pic real quick.


----------



## Trump (Nov 20, 2020)

take a break dude and let the water come off see where your at



creekrat said:


> Haven't noticed any more weight loss but I am suspecting that I'm holding some water weight with the amount of water and electrolytes I've been hammering down.  Hit back and bis this morning at the gym and snapped this pic real quick.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 25, 2020)

So after taking Trump’s advice and staying stopping the DNP as well as the wife and I having 2 cheat days in a row for a date weekend, I was 212 this morning. I may run it 1 more time to try and lean out a little more and have a lot more cardio and ab work just to see where it gets me.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 25, 2020)

Tar101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ive been searching all over the place for some DNP, I’m from the UK, used to get this off a guy from Empire Market. But the site doesn’t exist anymore.
> 
> ...



You like twinkies....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 25, 2020)

Tar101 said:


> guessing you can’t help....



Nope lol....


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2020)

Tar101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ive been searching all over the place for some DNP, I’m from the UK, used to get this off a guy from Empire Market. But the site doesn’t exist anymore.
> 
> ...



Last warning - stop spamming this request fer DNP sources.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 1, 2020)

Took a break for a week and between a cheat 2 days on a date weekend with the wife and thanksgiving I was sitting at 215 and 17%. Got back on for another 2 weeks and am 5 days in. Just left the gym after hitting legs and then playing like 3 games of basketball for cardio. Had 2 scoops of protein and a half a cup of ground rolled oats with skim milk and was 213.6 in shorts, drawers and socks


----------



## tallfella (Dec 2, 2020)

Creekrat have you dieted at all while on your run? Sorry if you mentioned it in this thread and I missed it, I'm new to this and hoping to do a run in the near future.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 3, 2020)

Was running a ckd on about 20% deficit. 3 days low carb and then 1 day high. Was pretty religious with it and just recently changed the diet to more of a recomp and on the high carb days I sweat like a wh0re in church holding a bag of ducks that’s sitting on the front row


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 3, 2020)

Without the use of metformin or berberine you'd have to be on a ckd for a LONG ass time before your body is truly fat adapted and can hit ketosis in less than 3 days after a refeed. Without the above mentioned supplements, I'd wager you're wasting your time trying to burn fat on a cyclic ketosis diet with a carb refeed every 3 days... you're likely at best reaching ketosis as you begin your carb refeed on day 3.


----------



## Trump (Dec 3, 2020)

[you have never took dnp

QUOTE=Adrenolin;645120]Without the use of metformin or berberine you'd have to be on a ckd for a LONG ass time before your body is truly fat adapted and can hit ketosis in less than 3 days after a refeed. Without the above mentioned supplements, I'd wager you're wasting your time trying to burn fat on a cyclic ketosis diet with a carb refeed every 3 days... you're likely at best reaching ketosis as you begin your carb refeed on day 3.[/QUOTE]


----------



## creekrat (Dec 3, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Without the use of metformin or berberine you'd have to be on a ckd for a LONG ass time before your body is truly fat adapted and can hit ketosis in less than 3 days after a refeed. Without the above mentioned supplements, I'd wager you're wasting your time trying to burn fat on a cyclic ketosis diet with a carb refeed every 3 days... you're likely at best reaching ketosis as you begin your carb refeed on day 3.




Seeing as I wasn’t actively trying to achieve ketosis I think I might be safe. The diet I was on was working rather well at helping me shed some weight but I wanted a little help and to make sure that help was muscle sparing and guess what?  DNP is just that and seeing as in 21 days, 14 of which were on DNP at 200mg ed, and I lost about 6-8lbs and 4% BF it does not appear to be as much of a waist of time as your response here in this thread. As Trump stated above, I’m guessing you haven’t run DNP before. 

Good day sir :32 (1):


----------



## Send0 (Dec 3, 2020)

I've heard that DNP is serious stuff, but that as long as it's respected that it's a safe compound. Also heard 200mg is a extremely safe entry point.

I have some questions if you don't mind giving me your feedback.

How did you feel while using it? 
On a scale of 1 to 10, with Tren being a 10, how bad were your night sweats? 
Any lethargy, mood issues, other sides?
I heard DNP can cause diarrhea during the adjustment period... did you get any of that at 200mg?
Did you see the majority of the BF drop during the first 14 days? Or did it mostly occur during the last 7 days when you increased your dosage?
A 4% BF drop in 21 days is impressive. I'm really curious now... I think I'll find a guy and run an experiment myself. 

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## creekrat (Dec 3, 2020)

Well I was also hitting my cardio and making sure my diet was solid. 

1. I felt fine on it but definitely knew when I had consumed a decent amount of carbs. 

2.  Have yet to use tren but my wife would give it a 10

3. No other sides

4. None of that 

5. Hard to tell because I had started retaining water near the end of the run.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 3, 2020)

excellent thread my man. love using DNP at the right time. I have done a lot longer low dose run, which i might start doing again for a different reason. But keeping it low and slow is a great way and keeping your carb intake minimal to light will help with the heat aspect of it. late nights suck tho with getting up drenched and having to piss, wondering if you dont pissed yourself or if its the sweat. water weight will come off 5-10 days after last dose, hard to tell while on it. I usually will drop the weight 1st 10days, then balloon up and be 5lbs more than started and the come back down to the final effect.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 3, 2020)

I haven't? That's bold.. and wildly inaccurate. I've quite a bit of experience with dnp.. from long 100mg doses to 800mg 5 day blasts. My first run on it was back in '06 and used it a few times up till about '14. But I understand where your comment is coming from in regards to you believe the dnp would burn up his glycogen stores to aid in a fast keto state, I'd agree with that, I don't know what I was thinking with my first comment.. probably too many glasses of bourbon and forgot the thread topic was about dnp. Lol





Trump said:


> you have never took dnp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraken (Dec 3, 2020)

Send0 said:


> I've heard that DNP is serious stuff, but that as long as it's respected that it's a safe compound. Also heard 200mg is a extremely safe entry point.
> 
> I have some questions if you don't mind giving me your feedback.
> 
> ...



Hi All, I'm new here but I saw this thread and thought I would offer my experience. I'm in my mid 50s, which of course makes staying lean a little more tricky (especially with the gyms closed). I'm not a bodybuilder, I like endurance sports. In 2018 I did a run and took meticulous notes in a spreadsheet, including my body temp daily. I went from 163.2 to 148.6 in 25 days. I then took an 14 day break and fell further to 146. Then 15 more days on ending at 142. I ramped the dosage up from a start of 200mg / day to 500mg / day over the first 8 days. It's important to remember that the half life is greater than 24 hours, so the concentration in your body builds (to a point) even if you don't increase your daily dose. You can calculate all this with a spreadsheet. 

I also noted every side effect each day. The most frequent sides were feeling warm, night sweats and headaches. Headaches were easily treated with Tylenol, which pretty much cured them. I took the DNP a few hours before bed, because I prefer to take the sides while I sleep. Lots of nights sweating, sometimes it was so bad I awoke almost in a pool of sweat, soaked sheets feeling cold and clammy. You'll want a mattress protector. There was some lethargy but not much. My highest body temp was 99.6.

When I felt up to it I hit the treadmill, maybe every third day. I avoided carbs and alcohol and ate at about a 700 calorie deficit. I ate pineapple and kept water and PowerAde Zero nearby, especially next to my bed.  

Although that's not the magic amazing result many people report, I was happy with it, especially being older. In 2019 I decided to try another run to see if I could get down to 135, but my source was out of business. I found another, but had no luck at all, even after ramping up to 800mg / day which normally would be quite dangerous. So that source was crap.

Thanks to covid I have put a few pounds back on, and I'm considering another run. My biggest concern is the temp. We don't have many temp checks here but I wouldn't want to be denied entry into a place if they check, or just decide I don't look great. Now that there is a vaccine getting approved in a few days (in the US) I'm hoping we start to return to normal soon, and reopen the gyms.  

Hopefully thats useful info for someone. Just be careful, always ramp up a new source slowly!


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2020)

Kraken said:


> Hi All, I'm new here but I saw this thread and thought I would offer my experience. I'm in my mid 50s, which of course makes staying lean a little more tricky (especially with the gyms closed). I'm not a bodybuilder, I like endurance sports. In 2018 I did a run and took meticulous notes in a spreadsheet, including my body temp daily. I went from 163.2 to 148.6 in 25 days. I then took an 14 day break and fell further to 146. Then 15 more days on ending at 142. I ramped the dosage up from a start of 200mg / day to 500mg / day over the first 8 days. It's important to remember that the half life is greater than 24 hours, so the concentration in your body builds (to a point) even if you don't increase your daily dose. You can calculate all this with a spreadsheet.
> 
> I also noted every side effect each day. The most frequent sides were feeling warm, night sweats and headaches. Headaches were easily treated with Tylenol, which pretty much cured them. I took the DNP a few hours before bed, because I prefer to take the sides while I sleep. Lots of nights sweating, sometimes it was so bad I awoke almost in a pool of sweat, soaked sheets feeling cold and clammy. You'll want a mattress protector. There was some lethargy but not much. My highest body temp was 99.6.
> 
> ...



Great information. 

I weighed 135 when I was 10...... :32 (11):


----------



## Joker (Dec 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> Great information.
> 
> I weighed 135 when I was 10...... :32 (11):



I saw you "40 and kind of jacked" thread....

135 is now just your left leg huh?!


----------



## Kraken (Dec 3, 2020)

Ha, well when you're running and biking, less weight to drag around = better performance. I'm only 5ft 6in also.


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2020)

Kraken said:


> Ha, well when you're running and biking, less weight to drag around = better performance. I'm only 5ft 6in also.



Yes, I’m painfully aware how mass has a negative effect on locomotion!!!


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 3, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yes, I’m painfully aware how mass has a negative effect on locomotion!!!


can you plot out on a line graph please.

I just started some on Tuesday, needed a nap already today.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 3, 2020)

Here is a pic from mid October





Vs a pic from today


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Here is a pic from mid October
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really great progress. I know you’re a ways off from where you want to be but you already look 5 years younger. And way more handsome in the face!


----------



## creekrat (Dec 3, 2020)

Jin,
You can't tell from the pics but my upper arms are actually larger now than in the first pic and look at the forearms.  Kind of puffy in the first pic but more defined in the second one and actually see some veins.  I didn't realize the difference in the 2 until I went to post them.  The face is much thinner.  Traps and shoulders are more defined and actually starting to get wider up top and working on that taper


----------



## Send0 (Dec 4, 2020)

Can't tell? Is this your attempt at being modest? Your success is obvious almost everywhere you look when comparing the two pictures.

Traps are bigger, shoulders are getting thicker and gaining definition, biceps have more tone showing, collar bone is showing, chest is getting some cuts, and your face is definitely chiseled out. 

Really good progress in a short time frame. I agree with Jin, you look at least 5 years younger. Keep up the hard work, it's paying off in spades!


----------



## creekrat (Dec 4, 2020)

Send0 said:


> Can't tell? Is this your attempt at being modest? Your success is obvious almost everywhere you look when comparing the two pictures.
> 
> Traps are bigger, shoulders are getting thicker and gaining definition, biceps have more tone showing, collar bone is showing, chest is getting some cuts, and your face is definitely chiseled out.
> 
> Really good progress in a short time frame. I agree with Jin, you look at least 5 years younger. Keep up the hard work, it's paying off in spades!




I could tell that I had changed but I couldn’t tell exactly how far I’d come until I saw the 2 pics side by side


----------



## Kraken (Dec 4, 2020)

It's hard when you see yourself every day...


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 4, 2020)

Kraken said:


> It's hard when you see yourself every day...



Especially if you tend to check yourself out 10 times a day and/or workout in front of a mirror daily.


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 4, 2020)

Kraken said:


> My biggest concern is the temp. We don't have many temp checks here but I wouldn't want to be denied entry into a place if they check, or just decide I don't look great. Now that there is a vaccine getting approved in a few days (in the US) I'm hoping we start to return to normal soon, and reopen the gyms.




No, you shouldn't worry about it, DNP actually makes the temperature lower, at least in my experience, I guess it's because of the low calorie diet and the suppression of the thyroid.


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 4, 2020)

No, you shouldn't worry about it, DNP actually makes the temperature lower, at least in my experience, I guess it's because of the low calorie diet and the suppression of the thyroid.


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> No, you shouldn't worry about it, DNP actually makes the temperature lower, at least in my experience, I guess it's because of the low calorie diet and the suppression of the thyroid.



so we can see.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> so we can see.



I'm still using the old thread skin so I can see which posts I've commented in... it's darn tough to read that black letter comment lol
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 10963


----------



## creekrat (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm currently under a quarantine so I can get into Trinidad with twice daily temp checks without any issues whatsoever


----------



## DOOM (Dec 4, 2020)

creekrat said:


> I'm currently under a quarantine so I can get into Trinidad with twice daily temp checks without any issues whatsoever


Now that sounds worth it! I loved my time in Trinidad and Tobago.


----------



## white ape (Dec 5, 2020)

Dude. Great job. You actually look quite a few years younger now. That’s crazy


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 5, 2020)

Big change friend, DNP works as long as it is used with logic diet and exercise, the more fat you have, the more pounds you lose.


I don't understand why I can't see my othe messages.


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 7, 2020)

Beti ona said:


> I don't understand why I can't see my othe messages.



Happens when you cut and paste so if that's what you did that's why.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Really great progress. I know you’re a ways off from where you want to be but you already look 5 years younger. And way more handsome in the face!



ditto - way different in the face. Well done dude!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2020)

You've done great creek


----------



## odenis00 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi guys, Im new here i hope you all achieved your goals, i would like to start by saying that i have 200lbs and i cant figure out where to get some dpn , i ordered clenbusterol but i havent received it , and if you can help me out some way i can lose some weigh it will be helpful


----------



## Trump (Dec 10, 2020)

This is someone else’s thread dude, you need to start your own preferably an introduction. Also no one is going to point you in the direction of dnp as it’s quite clear you don’t really know what your doing



odenis00 said:


> Hi guys, Im new here i hope you all achieved your goals, i would like to start by saying that i have 200lbs and i cant figure out where to get some dpn , i ordered clenbusterol but i havent received it , and if you can help me out some way i can lose some weigh it will be helpful


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 15, 2020)

creekrat said:


> ...... DNP is just that and seeing as in 21 days, 14 of which were on DNP at 200mg ed, and I lost about 6-8lbs and 4% BF it does not appear to be as much of a waist of time as your response here in this thread.



So did you ramp it up after 14 days and to what dosage?


----------



## creekrat (Dec 15, 2020)

No I did not.  I stayed with my plan of 200mg ed.  I finished it off last friday and I'm still sweating my ass off at night.


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 15, 2020)

Theoretically, the half-life is 36 hours, so you will sweat for a few days after stopping use. Although I suspect that the half-life is higher than 36 hours.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 21, 2020)

After my run, I was still dropping weight (probably fat and water) for about a week after I stopped. Some people say DNP promotes bloating, which abates when you stop. So the weight loss continues past DNP being stopped.


----------

